# Pumpkin Pie Margarita



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I came across this recipe and thought I'd share with you all. It sounds wonderful and I can't wait to try it! It would be great at a 'ween party keeping in the spirit of the season.

PUMPKIN PIE MARGARITA

1 cup tequila
1/2 cup Grand Mariner
Juice of 4 limes
Juice of 1 orange
1/2 cup canned pumpkin pie puree
1/2 apple cider
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
Tiny dash of nutmeg

Fill your blender 2/3 with ice. Add all other ingredients. Puree until smooth. Rim glass with salt, sugar in the raw or nothing. Drink!

I might try rimming the glass in crushed gingersnaps.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Minus the tequila, that does sound tasty!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That does sound interesting. I would probably add some crushed ice as well.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh my! You had me at Tequila!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes please, I'll have two! Definitely another recipe to add to my collection.


----------



## stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Yummy!! I just might have to try this over the weekend!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You KNOW I'm all over THAT!!


----------

